# Anybody Know What This is?



## Longfellow (Nov 15, 2009)

My neighbor bought this yesterday. I think it has something to do with sighting weapons.


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 15, 2009)

*Here is Another Pic*

With Carrying Case


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like a giant spaghetti measure.:laugh:


----------



## tbroye (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like some kind of level, that is put on the outer edges of box to level it.  Looks pretty heavy duty.  Looks like aluminum


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 15, 2009)

tbroye said:


> Looks like some kind of level, that is put on the outer edges of box to level it.  Looks pretty heavy duty.  Looks like aluminum



It is not aluminum. It has been painted. Weighs a ton.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Nov 15, 2009)

Dont need a level to sight in a gun do you? Looks like a guage, but for what is the question........


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kinda looks like it might be of Klingon origin..


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

From the olive drab paint on the wooden case my guess is Army issue.  Something of Korea or WWII issue "whatever it is", but nothing I ever saw for sighting in a weapon and I was Infantry.  A lot of the cases were changing over to plastic and/or fiberglass during Vietnam time frame.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2009)

Surprised no one else has asked, why did your neighbor buy something he didn't know what it was?


----------



## Inkspot (Nov 15, 2009)

*It one of those things the tax payers pays a ton for*


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 15, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Surprised no one else has asked, why did your neighbor buy something he didn't know what it was?



Because he makes a lot of money and likes unusual items. So he buys them.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 15, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> Because he makes a lot of money and likes unusual items. So he buys them.



Must be rough!:biggrin:
I've no idea what it is either.


----------



## DennisM (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on guys you dont know what that is?

 Its so easy, it is the ThingAMaBob that we all need to connect the Whatcamacallit to the DooHicky. Without that the Doohicky is just a wortheless Thingamabob and the whole project is Fubar'd


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 15, 2009)

Racecar template .


----------



## tbroye (Nov 15, 2009)

What is mounted on the top edge?  How about a picture from that view.


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 15, 2009)

tbroye said:


> What is mounted on the top edge?  How about a picture from that view.



There is a two sided level. The liquid has either leaked or evaporated


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 15, 2009)

Another view


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 15, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> My neighbor bought this yesterday. I think it has something to do with sighting weapons.


 
I’m not totally sure but believe it to be a flanginator triscopic self aldjunating front section from a late 1950’s era tabletrunnion based gyro embedded wiscoping boomswigger (the trusted #35 series).  Of course if you looked just inside the third outboard skyopter mounting flange, you might see a serial number just above the rotator sliding emblanking die shearing post.  If so, and the number starts with 005-4XX it was an early model not in use anymore being replaced in the mid 60’s by the self flappinating resurgent model which was a little lighter to carry around and didn’t need constant leveling.

Hope this helps and like I said...... I'm not totally sure!


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Nov 15, 2009)

A flatulance guage..........


----------



## Grizz (Nov 16, 2009)

It's the thingy that make the holes is Swiss Cheese.


----------



## gallianp (Nov 16, 2009)

I was going to say wood in the back of a pickup..  then noticed the leveling device for the propractolactor.  Which was replaced by the PC in the late 80s


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded. While I still don't know what it is I do know there are a bunch of "creative" people who are willing to venture a guess.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a Jig for depot level work on either aircraft or ground support equiptment. The level would ensure level and the holes may be for locating holes and/or having to be bolted on supports already on the equiptment. If you can find any numbers on it or the box PM me and Ill see if I can get a read on them for you.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 17, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Come on guys you dont know what that is?
> 
> Its so easy, it is the ThingAMaBob that we all need to connect the Whatcamacallit to the DooHicky. Without that the Doohicky is just a wortheless Thingamabob and the whole project is Fubar'd



That's what I thought..........:biggrin:


----------



## bad (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like the back of a Dodge to me.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Nov 17, 2009)

IMHO the holes are to reduce the weight. I do agree on the depot level device.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 17, 2009)

Dunno, can't help.
But, is that an NMLRA decal on the window of your truck?


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 17, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Dunno, can't help.
> But, is that an NMLRA decal on the window of your truck?



Don't know what a NMLRA decal is but I do have an NRA decal on the window- "From my cold dead hands"


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

Ah George that made me laugh until I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 17, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Looks like a Jig for depot level work on either aircraft or ground support equiptment. The level would ensure level and the holes may be for locating holes and/or having to be bolted on supports already on the equiptment. If you can find any numbers on it or the box PM me and Ill see if I can get a read on them for you.



Here are numbers-T.16266 and PT.30504


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 17, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> I’m not totally sure but believe it to be a flanginator triscopic self aldjunating front section from a late 1950’s era tabletrunnion based gyro embedded wiscoping boomswigger (the trusted #35 series).  Of course if you looked just inside the third outboard skyopter mounting flange, you might see a serial number just above the rotator sliding emblanking die shearing post.  If so, and the number starts with 005-4XX it was an early model not in use anymore being replaced in the mid 60’s by the self flappinating resurgent model which was a little lighter to carry around and didn’t need constant leveling.
> 
> Hope this helps and like I said...... I'm not totally sure!



Please, please, please don't ASSUME it is the 35 series!  If it is a 38 series (much more likely, based on production run tallies) and you attempt to use it in place of the 35 series, well, let's just say you'll never need a wiscoping boomswigger again!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 17, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> well, let's just say you'll never need a wiscoping boomswigger again!



I gave up boomswiggers for Lent and I've never looked back.

Of course, I was grouchy for a month or two..


----------



## clthayer (Nov 17, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> Here are numbers-T.16266 and PT.30504



Well that throws George's theory out the window


----------



## snyiper (Nov 18, 2009)

This is what one of the numbers shows as. A stern drive rebuild rib.


 ITEM NAME:  HOUSING,STERN DRIVE

[SIZE=+1]* CHARACTERISTICS*[SIZE=-1] MRC REQUIREMENTS
STATEMENT CLEAR_TEXT_REPLY    USMetric  FractionsDecimal AGAVEND ITEM IDENTIFICATION540 STERN DRIVE, ECUME RIB, 1.69:1FEATSPECIAL FEATURESLEFT-HAND; REBUILD KIT[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks to Glenn for what appears to be the answer. To the rest of the responders, thanks for a few good chuckles


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 18, 2009)

snyiper said:


> This is what one of the numbers shows as. A stern drive rebuild rib.
> 
> 
> ITEM NAME: HOUSING,STERN DRIVE
> ...


 
Well Yeah.......... *ANYONE* knows that the "street name" for a tabletrunnion based gyro embedded wiscoping boomswigger is a left handed ecume rib stern drive refablication kit tool (part 1 of 3).

I thought you wanted the specific name!


----------



## jskeen (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still a little dubious about that being an alignment jig or installation guide for some sort of marine motor.  It's possible, but i'm not convinced.  I would suspect some sort of artillery piece setup or adjustment tool.  I could easily see something along those lines being used to adjust a large howitzer or possibly a deck gun during setup.  Just my opinion, worth every cent paid


----------



## JohnU (Nov 18, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> Because he makes a lot of money and likes unusual items. So he buys them.



A guy like that could sure help make some extra room in my shop. lol


----------

